# TISCH Interviews for Grad Applicants (MFA) (1 Viewer)



## Oseasapplicant (Dec 8, 2008)

Does anyone know when overseas applicants will find out about interviews for the MFA at TISCH NYU? Thank you - I hope I have not missed this information somewhere else on this site (new to it).


----------



## Melanie (Dec 9, 2008)

> Originally posted by Arash Sahba:
> I just reread some of my materials that submitted and found a few typos, I hate that.



Me too, it's frustrating. But it probably happens to many...


----------



## Cheneration (Dec 10, 2008)

I applied also to Tisch. Does anybody know where they hold their interviews?? Do they also hold them on the West coast or only in New York??


----------



## Oseasapplicant (Dec 10, 2008)

I believe NY only. I've still no luck procuring an answer as to when overseas applicants are notified about interviews (and therefore how long one has to arrange travel logistics etc). If anyone has any further info or can shed some light on this matter, it would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Melanie (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't know either but we're in the same boat since I'm living in Vienna now. ...but I'm from New York and on all my apps I wrote my "permanent" address there, so hopefully this won't affect when (IF!) they let me know.


----------



## Melanie (Dec 10, 2008)

You're right, it's not anytime soon, so I try not to think about it but sometimes I can't help it. I think it's about late march or early april, in any case.


----------



## Oseasapplicant (Dec 11, 2008)

So I gather the overseas applicant interviews are later than the rest then - ie my Autumn! Is that the norm?


----------



## duders (Dec 11, 2008)

Interviews are in NYC only. People interviewing for Singapore can usually interview in NYC or Singapore.

They are usually held in March, and you are given about 2-4 week notice. 

Domestic and international students are notified at the same time.

Look back to the threads from last year, and note the dates. The times when people heard last year, will be the same as this year.


----------



## Oseasapplicant (Dec 14, 2008)

Thank you for your comment Duders. I am potentially traveling from the other side of the world, and I was curious to learn if that was/is taken into consideration (with travel logistics etc). 

Oh well, back to the oh-so-boring waiting game it seems! Good luck everyone. The various threads have been very interesting to read.


----------



## Oseasapplicant (Dec 29, 2008)

I decided not to apply to Singapore. Having read the forums, it seems as though they offer many applicants placements if they are not accepted into NYC Campus. Is this correct or should I be applying in the next few days?


----------



## petram (Feb 2, 2009)

Assuming you guys are yet to hear? I am totally over the waiting!


----------



## Suzako (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm pretty sure (90%) sure that NYU discourages applicants from applying to both campuses.  In fact, I know they explicitly tell dramatic writing applicants not to apply to both programs.


----------



## Suzako (Feb 2, 2009)

You're right, Arash Sahba.

From the FAQs:
http://graduate.tisch.nyu.edu/...ct/gradFAQ.html#q484

"Can I apply to more than one program?

You may apply to a maximum of two programs per academic year as long as you observe the deadlines for each department. You must submit two separate online applications, two application fees, and two sets of recommendations and transcripts. We cannot use one set of materials for two applications.  Use a cover sheet for each set of transcripts and clearly mark the program they are intended for.

Note: You should not apply to both the Cinema Studies MA program and the Moving Image Archiving and Preservation programs, or the New York City Graduate Film program and the Tisch Asia Graduate Film or Animation programs, or the New York City Dramatic Writing program and the Tisch Asia Dramatic Writing program."

So that answers that!


----------



## Race_Bannon (Feb 4, 2009)

Melanie -- 
I'm in a similar boat as you. I'm from Minnesota, but have been living in London for the past year. If you are interviewed, are you gonna fly to NY or ask for a phone interview? I'm not sure if I can afford to get there, so I might have to do the phone option. 

For everyone - does a telephone interview decrease your chances of getting in?


----------



## duders (Feb 4, 2009)

> For everyone - does a telephone interview decrease your chances of getting in?



Check these posts and the ones after it:
http://forums.studentfilms.com...921006134#7921006134

I would say a phone interview definitely decreases your chances. Save money, beg for it. Just be in NYC for the interview.


----------



## Race_Bannon (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks duders. I agree that it would definitely be worth it. How's Tisch treating you these days? What year are you in?


----------



## color soup (Feb 4, 2009)

Arash Sahba, that's hilarious.  I hadn't thought about it at all that way.
I'm pretty sure he meant it as a cordial statement.  And I think the entire process was more for research for their own PR than it was about us as people, necessarily.


----------



## Oseasapplicant (Feb 4, 2009)

I second Race-Bannon on that one. Thanks Duders. 

I will definitely make the long trip to NY now. There are people on other threads saying we may hear next week. That would be nice - this waiting is patience-testing, that's for sure! Let us know if anyone hears anything! Thanks everyone for your contributions.


----------



## petram (Feb 6, 2009)

Has anyone actually been told they have an interview. There has been a lot of rejection emails today, but no interview confirmations...

I am curious to know if anyone has been given an interview. Good luck all!


----------



## duders (Feb 7, 2009)

> Originally posted by thegreenwallpaper:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">I would say a phone interview definitely decreases your chances. Save money, beg for it. Just be in NYC for the interview.



I don't know about that.  I had three phone interviews the last time I applied to graduate school and got into all three schools. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

That's all nice and good, but the fact remains that everyone in my class did not do a phone interview.

I only know of about 2-3 people that have done phone interviews and are in the program.

Sure, it's not impossible, but your chances are much greater if you are in person. 

Also, the faculty does not like to do phone interviews and readily state that they would prefer to interview people in person.


----------



## Oseasapplicant (Dec 8, 2008)

Does anyone know when overseas applicants will find out about interviews for the MFA at TISCH NYU? Thank you - I hope I have not missed this information somewhere else on this site (new to it).


----------



## copenhagengirl (Feb 9, 2009)

I got an interview!

Good luck to all of you!!!


----------



## jesster (Feb 10, 2009)

copenhagen i got an interview too! altho i applied to production and it says "You have been selected as part of a small group
of semi-finalists still under consideration for MFA studies." I hope that studies doesn't mean film studies...it can't be right?? I'm paranoid.


----------



## Race_Bannon (Feb 10, 2009)

Congrats Jesster! But now I'm freaking out. I haven't received notification for rejection or for an interview! I wonder how much longer they're going to take?


----------



## Melanie (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey Jesster, congrats! If it says MFA studies then it must be production, because film studies would be an MA... I'm pretty sure.


----------



## copenhagengirl (Feb 10, 2009)

Congrats Jesster!
Melanie is right, MFA studies is production - I got the same email... DonÂ´t be paranoid!


----------



## Oseasapplicant (Feb 10, 2009)

I still haven't heard and I'm not from the US. Do you think that is a bad thing considering I would have to book flights etc. It seems most of you guys who are non US who applied have heard already?


----------



## Race_Bannon (Feb 10, 2009)

Oseasapplicant

I'm from the US, but I live in London. So in order to contact me, they'd have to call long distance. But I haven't received a rejection or an interview email. I've still got hope. So keep your head up. There's still hope!


----------



## Oseasapplicant (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks you too. Crossing fingers and toes!


----------



## Filipe (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm from Brazil and I havenÂ´t heard anything yet...


----------



## NZ (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi, 

This is my first time posting. I found out about this site just recently and it has been such a great resource. 

I just wanted to share that I got an email today inviting me to interview with the NYU Graduate Film Program. I'm in California and I got the email around 2:10 pm (Pacific). I did not receive a telephone call just one email to the email address I provided on my application. The email I received said that they are planning to schedule interviews in late February to early March. 

I hope this little bit of information helps those who are still waiting for a call or email. 

Good luck to all.


----------



## jthamilton (Feb 10, 2009)

Anybody else? I've still got nothing either way.


----------



## Brendan Beachman (Feb 10, 2009)

nah. I haven't gotten anything yet. I don't know what to expect at all. This is a rough week


----------



## Filipe (Feb 11, 2009)

Congrats, NZ! Which course are you applying to?


----------



## bombshellfilms (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey everyone. First off, best of luck to all during the application process. Wanted to share some info about scholarships. A friend has helped me research this tedious task and I am currently in the thick of trying to find money. Some of these are closed, but some are still open and it's worth it to apply. There's money out there. Let me know if anyone needs help since I'm figuring things out as I go and it's always good to discuss. Here's a link to some possible awards: http://ingridjungermann.wordpr.../02/10/gradulicious/


----------



## Race_Bannon (Feb 11, 2009)

Bombshellfilms

I took a look around - looks like some of this is definitely worth a shot. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## bombshellfilms (Feb 11, 2009)

race - no problem. good luck to you.


----------



## NZ (Feb 11, 2009)

Filipe - Thanks! I'm applying to the Film Production program.


----------



## Dr.RubyDoomsday (Feb 11, 2009)

Okay, so it looks like coppenhagengirl, NZ and Jesster have heard. NZ being the only one in the US. 

Anyone have a theory on what any of that means? I thought last year that the US applicants all got calls to interview?


----------



## Botafogo (Feb 11, 2009)

Here is My theory: (points 1 and 2 almost for sure)

1) International Students currently Abroad 1st - gives them more time to plan the trip.

2) Students currently residing in the US second - maybe alphabetical order? Or  sending invites as they deliberate case by case (more probable imo).

These are just theories...the fact that Felipe did not get one yet and is from Brazil disproves the theory. I'm from Brazil living in US...

I'm sorry if I'm driving people crazy, I'm going crazy myself...still waiting on an email.

If those that got in could post their first letter of their last name...maybe we can theorize some more.


----------



## color soup (Feb 11, 2009)

Susan Carnival called me a couple of minutes ago and told me I have an interview on March 4th with three faculty members.  My last name is R, so I have no idea what the process is.  Good luck to you all!


----------



## Oseasapplicant (Dec 8, 2008)

Does anyone know when overseas applicants will find out about interviews for the MFA at TISCH NYU? Thank you - I hope I have not missed this information somewhere else on this site (new to it).


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 11, 2009)

Bota, this is my third application season...my own was first, then my roommate's, now another friend...and the one thing I can tell you without a doubt, is that you will make yourself crazy if you try to figure out their MO, from notifications to ideal applicant traits.

I know it's hard, but go watch banal reality TV or something.  Bake some complicated cookies or something.

I know you're not going to do that, but try...

Congrats and good luck to those notified for interviews already, don't count yourself out if you haven't gotten a rejection, to the rest of you in the holding pattern!

It'll all be over before you know it!


----------



## Race_Bannon (Feb 11, 2009)

My nerves have been riding front seat on a pretty long and intene rollercoaster. One day I'm nervous, the next I'm OK with whatever happens. The duration of this wait definitely messes with you. 

And I'm trying not to read into it! But it's hard when color soup is an R and my last name begins with an S!


----------



## xavier039 (Feb 11, 2009)

My last name also begins with an R and I haven't received a call yet either.  However, I doubt they do this alphabetically.  I would not try to read into it that much.


----------



## Dr.RubyDoomsday (Feb 11, 2009)

Maybe they are doing it geographically by who is farthest away? (Just a thought since they are starting to call people in the US who are far from the school)

Another theory I had was something to the extent that SOME of the faculty have submitted their interview choices and some have not (hence why there were some rejections and some interview invites but nothing overwhelming in either direction)


----------



## Brendan Beachman (Feb 11, 2009)

I think that the latter theory is probably the best. It seems likely that some faculty members have already made their decisions while some are still in the process of making theirs...I definitely wish I could fast foreward through this week to end the anticipation


----------



## Ben (Feb 11, 2009)

So if the first interviews were notified yesterday how many more days will this go on? Does anyone remember from last year how long people were being notified for interviews? Days? Weeks?


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 11, 2009)

hahahaha, I just got a call on my cell from a 212 number. My heart exploded, and then I found out it was Staples calling me with a print order. Madness prevails


----------



## Dr.RubyDoomsday (Feb 11, 2009)

I know people heard from the 8th through the 18th, I would expect people to be hearing for at least 10 days then. Since the first heard Monday (we believe) I would guess middle of next week to the end of next week.


----------



## Oseasapplicant (Feb 11, 2009)

My surname is the beginning of the alphabet and I live about the furthest distance you could get from the US - so I hope those theories above are incorrect! 

This is so painful! At least a lot of us are in the same boat! Any further news from anyone???


----------



## mcguffin (Feb 11, 2009)

I haven't received notification either way. I'm itching to know! At this point, I almost just want an answer one way or another. I am sick of waiting!


----------



## Oseasapplicant (Feb 11, 2009)

Could not agree more. Impossible to concentrate! Did any of you guys apply to Singapore as well?


----------



## Dr.RubyDoomsday (Feb 11, 2009)

Just NYC, I went dual MBA/MFA and it is not available in Singapore.


----------



## Oseasapplicant (Feb 11, 2009)

I am wondering what the people who have been granted interviews specified they want to major in? Or if they did specify anything. (Production vs directing, cinematography etc)


----------



## Brendan Beachman (Feb 11, 2009)

I only applied to NYC for production. I wish I could just know either way as well. I can only go so many nights without sufficient sleep


----------



## color soup (Feb 11, 2009)

I applied for Film Production, and Ms. Carnival said that even though she is not a part of the Tisch Asia program, she thinks that those interviews are farther down the line.  Also she said she thinks I would have to go to Singapore for that interview, but I dont think thats necessarily correct.
Good luck you guys.


----------



## Botafogo (Feb 11, 2009)

I didn't get in.

Sign in to the website where you submitted your application. They posted mine six days ago but no email notification was sent. Bravo NYU, Bravo...


----------



## Race_Bannon (Feb 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Botafogo. They are definitely going about this a lot differently than last year. 

Was applyyourself the website you were referring to? If so, where exactly did they post their decision? Was it under the 'check your application' link?


----------



## Dr.RubyDoomsday (Feb 12, 2009)

I just checked again and clicked through everything in apply yourself. No information other than my app was sucessfully submitted.

Does Tisch have a different online status checker?


----------



## Botafogo (Feb 12, 2009)

it appears under the 'your app was sucessfully submitted' on apply yourself.


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 12, 2009)

I just checked too. I've got nothing on my online application. I'm useless as work right now. Completely useless.


----------



## Oseasapplicant (Dec 8, 2008)

Does anyone know when overseas applicants will find out about interviews for the MFA at TISCH NYU? Thank you - I hope I have not missed this information somewhere else on this site (new to it).


----------



## Dr.RubyDoomsday (Feb 12, 2009)

Luke, I am literally re-writing Hamlet at work I am so out of it...


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 12, 2009)

I just got an email requesting an interview. Hurray. Best of luck to everyone. RubyDoomsday, my fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## Race_Bannon (Feb 12, 2009)

Gulp. still nothing here. (I'm crossing everything I can cross)


----------



## Dr.RubyDoomsday (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks Luke! Every little bit helps! 

Nothing here, I am on pins and needles (and checking my email and phone every five minutes or less)

Good luck Race! Good luck all!


----------



## Brendan Beachman (Feb 12, 2009)

I know me too! I just keep refreshing my email every 10 minutes or so...Congradulations Luke! Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Oseasapplicant (Feb 12, 2009)

Congrats Luke. Good luck!

What time did you get the email? Was it less than an hour ago? I've still heard zero and just rechecked my online application status too - nothing also!

Are there any international students who have still not heard?


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 12, 2009)

I literally posted on this forum 2 minutes after I got the email. I got it at exactly 1:12pm. Good Luck


----------



## Race_Bannon (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm not an international student, but I live overseas. So I'd probably get an email, rather than a phone call. but nothing here.

And thanks Ruby  I need all the luck I can get.


----------



## Dr.RubyDoomsday (Feb 12, 2009)

I am just living in fear of tomorrow morning, if they are going to do another massive round of cuts it will be then I think. 

Luke, you are in NYC right (or at least on the East coast)? Any thoughts as you why you got an email and not a call?


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 12, 2009)

RubyDoomsday,

Yeah, Im living in the east village NY. I don't really have any insight as to why they call or email. To me it just seems completely random. It's not over yet, so stay positive.


----------



## color soup (Feb 12, 2009)

It's strange that I got a call and everyone else got emails.  I am thinking it may have something to do with my visit with Susan Carnival in late December that made her familiar with me... but maybe not.  
Good luck guys.


----------



## Brendan Beachman (Feb 12, 2009)

RubyDoomsday

I'm freaked out about tomorrow morning too. I have the same fear that they will send out another round of cuts since they did last Friday. Let's hope that's not the case!


----------



## mcguffin (Feb 13, 2009)

Has anyone heard anything else???


I have not heard anything at all!


----------



## Tobsterius (Feb 13, 2009)

I haven't heard anything at all.  Just logged into the application to see if anything has been updated. there wasn't... i'm tempted to call.


----------



## Race_Bannon (Feb 13, 2009)

No nothing here. But I'm hoping there's not a repeat of last friday...


----------



## Oseasapplicant (Feb 13, 2009)

Nothing from this end.


----------



## jthamilton (Feb 13, 2009)

Nothing here. I fear we're cruisin' for a form letter.


----------



## Brendan Beachman (Feb 13, 2009)

No...I still have not heard anything at all


----------



## mcguffin (Feb 13, 2009)

Really? I thought they'd at least tell us no for an interview like they did those other people. 

Hmmm, lame.


----------



## Oseasapplicant (Feb 13, 2009)

Form letter/email or Singapore interview maybe???

Just checked my online status...nothing! Again!


----------



## Oseasapplicant (Dec 8, 2008)

Does anyone know when overseas applicants will find out about interviews for the MFA at TISCH NYU? Thank you - I hope I have not missed this information somewhere else on this site (new to it).


----------



## Oseasapplicant (Feb 13, 2009)

Does anyone have the urge to call? I had to call at the beginning of the week so am not sure about calling again...


----------



## Brendan Beachman (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm slowly starting to lose hope...But, there were people last year that got notified for an interview on the 18th. Maybe they're still in the process of narrowing down. Hopefully!


----------



## Dr.RubyDoomsday (Feb 13, 2009)

They will tell us, they don't want us to call them if we are dinged. If they haven't told us yet, I argue there is nothing to tell. 

I think that there will be another huge round of rejections and I wonder if it will be today still. They more than likely are not done with interview invites, its only been a week, they definitely notified people over 2 weeks last year.

Let us not panic until next week, they may want to give the faculty more review time over the holiday. 

But I will be surprised if no one hears anything today.


----------



## Oseasapplicant (Feb 13, 2009)

Did someone mention that there a public holiday in the US on Monday?


----------



## Suzako (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah, Monday is President's Day.  Most schools are closed.


----------



## color soup (Feb 15, 2009)

To those who have been (and will be) informed about interviews, what can we scrounge up about the process from last year's threads?  
I am making a list of things that resurfaced, and what I stumble across most frequently is that it was conversational, comfortable, 'rapid fire', about general questions regarding filmmaking, and something called the '3-shot birthday party scene' which I have yet to figure out.  Also, most were shown a picture and asked to craft a scene around it.

Can anyone else contribute?


----------



## Race_Bannon (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi all --

When I checked my online application status this morning, I discovered that all my data had been erased. I had to agree to their terms and conditions, then enter, only to find my page wiped clean. I also checked my applyourself page for Columbia ... same thing. 

I'm hoping that it's just routine - maybe they've finished with my stuff and have made a decision?? But I haven't heard anything from either school. 

Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Oseasapplicant (Feb 16, 2009)

I just checked mine - all the info is still there. 

I have no idea what that means! It seems odd that both of your application info files for different unis have been deleted. I'd be curious to know if anyone else's info files (if any) have been removed...


----------



## Brendan Beachman (Feb 16, 2009)

That's kinda strange. I checked mine and everything's still there. I'm not sure what to make of that... If you don't hear anything from them tomorrow, maybe give them a call.


----------



## Ben (Feb 16, 2009)

everything's there for me too


----------



## Suzako (Feb 16, 2009)

Race_Bannon, are you sure you went to the right place in the applyourself page?  It can be a little confusing, because it changes a little after you've submitted.


----------



## Race_Bannon (Feb 16, 2009)

Suzako -- Yeah I'm definitely going into the right place on the site. It's the same screen I was on just a couple days ago, where I had a completed application. Now it's like I never submitted anything at all. 

I'll call tomorrow and see what it could be. And I'm going to try thinking positive thoughts. I just hope my creative materials didn't suffer the same plight... (Gulp)


----------



## Suzako (Feb 16, 2009)

Very weird  Good luck, Race_Bannon!


----------



## Brendan Beachman (Feb 17, 2009)

Anyone hear anything today?


----------



## mkench (Feb 17, 2009)

Nothing.


----------



## mcguffin (Feb 17, 2009)

Me either...this is becoming insufferable!


----------



## Oseasapplicant (Feb 17, 2009)

Nothing either folks. How did you go with your deleted files Race Bannon?


----------



## Dr.RubyDoomsday (Feb 17, 2009)

I think we all need to consider we might be out of luck. No one has heard anything since last Thursday, right?


----------



## Race_Bannon (Feb 17, 2009)

Nothing here. But I'm hoping to call tomorrow about my weird online application thing. When I do, I'll also ask about the decision status and then let you guys know.


----------



## Race_Bannon (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi all -- just called about my empty online application thing. Apparently it's normal and that I have nothing to worry about. It's just a technical thing associated with applyyourself.com, not the school. They have my application info and creative materials on file. 

So now I can go back to just worrying about getting an interview! Yea!


----------



## Oseasapplicant (Dec 8, 2008)

Does anyone know when overseas applicants will find out about interviews for the MFA at TISCH NYU? Thank you - I hope I have not missed this information somewhere else on this site (new to it).


----------



## Brendan Beachman (Feb 18, 2009)

That's good news! Did you happen to ask how far along they are with notifying people for interviews (if they're even still notifying) ?


----------



## Race_Bannon (Feb 18, 2009)

Unfortunately, Susan Carnival wasn't available - they transferred me to her voicemail. But I did speak with someone at Columbia. He said that they are still reviewing applications and will notify us by letter. So not much to report I guess. 

Anybody else hear anything? This wait is just awful. Is there still hope for those of us who haven't heard anything?


----------



## Oseasapplicant (Feb 18, 2009)

I just rang Ms Carnival and asked: 
"if we haven't yet received notification re an interview, is it unlikely we will be allocated one at this stage." 

She said 

"there were a lot of applicants this year and some are still under review, although a lot of people have been notified".


----------



## Brendan Beachman (Feb 18, 2009)

I called Susan a couple minutes ago as well and asked whether or not they were finished notifying people for interviews. She told me that they were still reviewing materials... She was a little short with me. I assume it's because obviously she's been getting a lot of calls from panicky potential students like us. In any case, I guess we shouldn't lose all hope yet!


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 18, 2009)

Are you guys identifying yourselves when you call?

It just doesn't seem like a good impression to make, these repeated calls. (With the known exception of Chapman, which seems to revere such determination, based on forum posts)

I personally contacted NONE of the programs during my application process...if I remember correctly, at least one of them (methinks AFI??) specifically requested that they not be contacted...right there on the applications!!  Nobody on the site my year did so, that I can recall.

I know it's hard, guys, this waiting game, but it's out of your control.  I lost so much weight, so much sleep, those months in between the app going in the mail and waiting for the letters...but the thing is, these people are working hard to get the decisions out, and hounding them to make something go faster has got to be frustrating when they're already going as fast as they can.  For each of you on this site reporting your calls, there's likely at least one or two not on this site that are calling, too!

I'm not saying this will get you in or keep you out of any program, rather just put yourselves in their shoes...

Besides, having them be short with you or give you no answer doesn't help the situation at all, just makes you feel like poo, panicky poo.

Just my two cents.

Hang in there, y'all, and best of luck!!

J.


----------



## petram (Feb 18, 2009)

Jayimess if those guys want to call, why can't you just let them without commenting? You don't know the circumstances of which they chose to call. I'm not saying your advice does not have an element of truth to it, but I question if it's your job to judge on the application process of a course you don't attend or know the 'ins and outs' of personally? I'm sure that everyone is aware that harassing a faculty is not in their best interest. But simply enquiring after people are aware that others have been rejected or info has been deleted ^Race_Bannon^, should not be a reason for you to question or judge another's decision. Or make people feel bad about it. If not calling is what YOU chose to do - great. But that's YOU not THEM.

I don't mean to offend anyone with these comments, I just believe people should be able to make decisions without being made to feel bad. Especially when things are tense all round with waiting.


----------



## Brendan Beachman (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah I understand what you're saying for the most part Jayimess. I haven't called NYU at all during this entire process and I immediately regretted it as soon as I hung up the phone. I guess I assumed that they had already finished contacting people for interviews and I just wanted to get closure. But now...kinda feel like a dumb ass. Whoops.


----------



## Oseasapplicant (Feb 18, 2009)

It is somewhat comforting to hear that they are still making decisions, so from that perspective I don't regret making the call! 

But on the other hand........I'm with you Brendan!


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 18, 2009)

Aw, come on now, I wasn't judging anyone,  *Petram!*  I was just trying to offer a voice of reason after reading two posts in less than five minutes that clearly showed back to back calls to a frazzled admissions staff and no real new information for the already frazzled posters.

And the thing is, plenty of people aren't aware that it might not be in their best interest...not to mention the fact that it's actually rewarded in many cases at Chapman (which I did in fact mention, lol).

I know this is a crazy stressful time...I've been through it!!  The reason I still check this site, and try to contribute, is because I'd like to think I can help make it less horrible...because when it comes down to it, film school is the greatest experience I've ever had, and I don't think it's fair that we all make ourselves so miserable to get here.  IT SHOULDN'T BE THIS HARD.

I don't presume to know everything, nor do I claim to be an expert.

I just know what I know.  If I offend you, that's unfortunate, but I stand by my feeling that calling admissions committees before decisions are made doesn't help anything, and it doesn't make either party feel any better.  It is out of the applicant's hands at this point, and if/when the schools have anything to say, they'll say it, right?

When those decisions come down, I do fervently hope everyone gets the news they desire.  I've been accepted, waitlisted, and rejected...you can watch it all unfold in the past on this site if you're bored...and it all feels different, obviously, yet still it's the same...because it's finally over!


----------



## tabbycat (Feb 18, 2009)

gotta agree with Jayimess... when there's something to tell you, they'll tell you.  Doesn't mean we can't all freak out on this board, but imagine how many calls the admission people must get every day.. imagine being the people who have to take those calls and hear the same questions every time

though I think I'm going to go call Chapman now 

well.. I already have.. but I meant I"ll call them again 

well.. I was already going to anyway, because they still haven't received my transcript..

alright.. I"ll just keep on doing what I'm doing then...


----------



## Oseasapplicant (Feb 18, 2009)

I think Brendan and I posted at the same time. If I had seen his post (and probably vice versa) I would not have called. 

I certainly appreciate all the advice and up-to-date posts though! Thanks guys. And continued good luck!


----------



## bombshellfilms (Feb 19, 2009)

i agree with jayimess as well. here's my two cents although if there's anything i've learned in life, it's that the phrase 'here's my two cents' usually doesn't amount to much.  but here goes. 

i've tried to repeat this in my head over and over: 'submit it and forget it.' film festivals, schools, scholarships, jobs. get your stuff in and then try your hardest not to think about it. definitely don't call. and although it's almost impossible to forget such a big decision, you have to move on and plan your next move. if anything, it's a way to manipulate your own brain to save yourself some panic.

i've made the decision to shoot a film if graduate school doesn't work out. even if i don't, putting my energy into the next step helps curb obsessive thinking. all of you, if you really want to, can be filmmakers with or without grad school. and while i think grad school is a beautiful opportunity, it doesn't have to make or break you. 

just want to tell all of you that if you're not accepted, it shouldn't be a personal blow to your ego, it should give you the fuel to start something new. 

i wish everyone the best of luck!


----------



## Race_Bannon (Feb 19, 2009)

bombshellfilms  -- Thanks for your two cents. I agree. It's important to keep your head clear of negative thinking. Good advice during these stressful times...


----------



## Dr.RubyDoomsday (Feb 19, 2009)

As for the calling, I agree with petram, if you want to call, call. No one is going to get dinged for calling once, especially if you are polite and do not expect anything more than a curt response. More than likely, they will forget you even called. I handle some of the recruiting at the firm I work for and our applications state that we will call you within 4 weeks if we want an interview. Sometimes people call to ask where things stand, we tell them we are still reviewing (even if we know they are rejected). The only ones I remember are the ones who were snide on the phone and they got rejected.

What get's me more annoyed, no offense to anyone who is trying to help, is being told to relax by people who are not in the situation I am in.

Look, I don't know about everyone else, but I am the only person I know in my real life who is applying for an MFA. The bulk of my apps are to MBA programs, NYU is the only place I applied for an MFA. The bulk of my mates are JD and PhD candidates. This forum is the only place I can vent to people who know what a creative portfolio is and who can say something more coherent on the subject then "I think they are good." I feed off of the stress of things like this, but I need to let out frustration somewhere. I think most of us do. This forum allows us to go insane with worry without dragging everyone not involved in the process down with us.

Ultimately, I am not going to "relax" if I do not get into this program because it means two years of my life I am going to have to sacrifice in the name of reapplication, and my chances of getting accepted as a reapplicant are worse than as a first timer.

Relaxation is not even in the cards.


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey guys,

Having gone through all of this last year, and knowing how difficult it is to turn off that voice in your head that says "This is my future!!!", I can say in full honesty that film school induced insanity is part of the game. I don't think that there is another Grad program out there that makes the application process as personal as film school does (i.e revealing the creative side of yourself in order to be judged/deemed worthy of matriculation), and of course this results in an emotional roller-coaster. 
I spent April-August last year on the waitlist, and yes it was absolutely torturous- but at the end of it all I actually felt like I had a better idea of what I wanted to do within the film/television medium. 
The last thing I want to do is sound preachy, so I don't want to give advice either way on this issue. At the end of the day people will do what they want to do- and they absolutely should. I myself called into Susan Carnival more than a few times last year while I was on the waitlist and she was always extremely nice. Also, I think that Dr. RubyDoomsday is completely correct in saying that the purpose of these forums is to vent to people who are going through the same thing, and to support people who are going through the "Film-school Madness".


----------



## Brendan Beachman (Feb 19, 2009)

Madness is the right word. This process has been harder than waiting on festivals for me because of the potential for drastic life changes if I got in, and the fact that if I don't, I have to wait another whole year to apply to other schools. 

Stumbling upon this website has been great for me. It's really nice to be a part of a group of like-minded individuals who are in the same boat as I am. If it were up to me, everyone on this forum topic would get into tisch. At any rate, when I read last years forums, it does seem like a lot more people on this site got interviews this year than last... Good luck to those of us who are still waiting! 

I need to think about other things, so I think I'm gonna go into the back country and find a mountain to ski down.
Cheers everyone!


----------



## Oseasapplicant (Feb 19, 2009)

I totally agree with all of comments above. I am really grateful for this outlet. It has been my source of therapy throughout this turbulent procedure! Thank you all.

The waiting is the absolute pits. You can't plan what you are going to be doing, where you will be living etc etc! The hard part is, life goes on around you in the meantime and it's hard to explain to others that  you "can't give them an answer", or "you just don't know". We are all kind of stuck in a motionless bubble!

Speaking of which, I am assuming no word today? 
And has anyone heard anything about TISCH Asia? I am wondering if people will be offered interviews even if they didn't apply?


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 19, 2009)

Ruby, you're right, I'm not in your situation, but I was there two years ago.  Everyone here likely feels their lives hang in the balance...I know that I personally turned down two lucrative job offers before I got in, because I didn't want to be a short-timer.  The implications of those decisions if I hadn't gotten in?  Ugh.

So I can relate, and imagine the rest.

This is life changing, life planning, stuff.

Thus, I never said to relax because (1) that is the most patronizing word in the English language when used as an order, and (2), it's impossible.  If I come off as patronizing, then I have no business being a writing student, because that definitely was not my intention.  This site is all about commiseration and helping each other through the process...cuz we all know the majority of the world doesn't "get" the concept of film school, as the Doc said.  If I am coming off preachy, forgive me.

You can make friends here that will cross over into "real life."  I have friends here at USC and other programs that I might never have encountered without this site.  And the calming voices really did help to calm me.  I see that my attempts to pay it forward succeed only in elevating stress!  Eek.

To sum up, I'm not trying to get into a call versus not calling debate, and again, I stress that I am not an expert.  Nobody has to listen (read??) to me.

Take that as you will, but this forum isn't about me.


----------



## jthamilton (Feb 20, 2009)

I had hoped that all the calling from people on this board might remind them that we are waiting--to be put out of our misery at the very least. I have a hard time believing that they are *still* deciding on interviews. Come on dudes, just update the online status already.


----------



## Suzako (Feb 20, 2009)

I totally believe they are still deciding.  I work in a foundation and I've seen how long review processes can take.  There's a lot of paper work, a lot of things to review, a lot of people who review them.  And they have other things to do as part of their job.  They're not purposefully toying with us.


----------



## Oseasapplicant (Dec 8, 2008)

Does anyone know when overseas applicants will find out about interviews for the MFA at TISCH NYU? Thank you - I hope I have not missed this information somewhere else on this site (new to it).


----------



## jthamilton (Feb 20, 2009)

I hope you're right. I wasn't suggesting it was malicious, just that informing those of us still in limbo had probably fallen to the bottom of the list what with scheduling everyone, etc.

I prefer your scenario though, of course.


----------



## Dr.RubyDoomsday (Feb 20, 2009)

You see, I think there are several types of candidates out there:

Type 1 - "You're interesting, but we are not sure we really want to give you one of our few remaining interview slots. So let's see how some of them go in March" 

Type 2 - "Not NYC, but maybe Asia. Let's see who we like from the those we interview before getting a list together"

Type 4 - "No, but, we don't have time to deal with this now"


----------



## Alex Herboche (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi all!
I'm in the same boat.
This forum is perfect!!
Fingers crossed for everyone, I hope everything goes well. I'm trying to remain optimistic and convince myself it just takes time.


----------



## Eloise (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi there,
Does anyone know what kind of questions they ask at the interview? Or how long it lasts... just trying to calm my nerves before the big day!


----------



## color soup (Feb 24, 2009)

I just got an email saying I got an interview with Tisch Asia and they gave me a bunch of time slots and the option of phone/in person.  Still mulling over what's best...


----------



## Oseasapplicant (Feb 24, 2009)

Congrats color soup. Am curious...did you apply to Tisch Asia as well or were you just offered that as a result of your NY application? 

Also, do you know if the email was sent via the Asian Campus or from NY? Thanks for your help and congrats again! Good luck!


----------



## color soup (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks!  I applied to both programs, and I ended up getting interviews for both.  The email came from the Asian campus by a woman named Virginia Gonzales.  I still don't know whether to go there or over the phone.  Hmmm...
Good luck to you! Think happy thoughts!


----------



## mkench (Feb 25, 2009)

Just got an email from Tisch.  Denied.


----------



## Ben (Feb 25, 2009)

me too

what ever, no skin off my nose


----------



## Brendan Beachman (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah me too...it's not surprising, and I'm glad that the waiting is finally over. It still is no fun though. Guess I'll have to wait till next year...


----------



## Race_Bannon (Feb 25, 2009)

Same here. Rejected. But at least we're 2nd rounders? 

I want to keep my head up about the other schools... but it's hard when I haven't heard a thing from any of them. I don't know if I wanna wait another year for this. I better think of a backup plan.


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 25, 2009)

Color soup, congrats...if I were you, and clearly I am not, I would visit Singapore only if I was seriously considering it as a top two choice...because if you're gonna live in Singapore for three years or so, you should know what you're getting in to.

mixed pronouns, sorry.

If you're just keeping the possibility alive, I'd go the phone route, then visit if it's a frontrunner once you get all decisions.

Best of luck.

To those who got bad news, I'm so bummed for you all.  Don't give up...learn from it and apply again if you want, either way, make sure you make a film in the meantime!


----------



## Merkin Muffley (Feb 25, 2009)

I got rejected from Tisch this morning. 

I got an interview request from Tisch Asia yesterday. This was less than a day after I got an email saying that my application was being reviewed.

I applied to both programs.


----------



## color soup (Feb 25, 2009)

I know!  Isn't it crazy that they sent an email telling me they got my application, so I replied asking when they would start calling for interviews, and within six hours they told me i got an interview.  WTF?  I feel like they were already reviewed in NYC or something...


----------



## duders (Feb 25, 2009)

> Originally posted by color soup:
> I know!  Isn't it crazy that they sent an email telling me they got my application, so I replied asking when they would start calling for interviews, and within six hours they told me i got an interview.  WTF?  I feel like they were already reviewed in NYC or something...



Tisch Asia applications were handled completely separately from Tisch. They were not reviewed by the same committee.


----------



## color soup (Feb 25, 2009)

Right, I understand.  
When I went to visit Susan Carnival in December I saw that they were two separate departments.  What I meant was that the Tisch Asia department could possibly have reviewed the materials in NYC prior to sending them to Singapore considering the impossible proximity between their arrival and interview requests.


----------



## sjb418 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey guys - 

I go to NYU Tisch Asia MFA (2nd year grad) and think I was one of the last people to interview, around april 8th or so; though I found out I was accepted to interview process around March 1st. I applied only to the Singapore program. As far as which program you apply to and how you interview; I think there is one, maybe 2 people in our 33-person class who did phone interviews. The rest flew in for it. I was financially unable to interview in Singapore so I requested a New York interview, which was granted (but I'm not sure if this policy has changed). But based on ratio of who got in it seems like an in-person interview helped. 

In terms of which program, I think they just pick the best people and they also try to establish which environment the person would best thrive in based on certain elements of their application (not sure what exactly, but that's what it seems like). I am in the first class that existed in Singapore, and with our class they did not get enough "quality" applicants to the Singapore program so they took from the New York applicant pile. The same was true for the class that came after us. I don't know how they decide who to ask to go to Singapore, but they do have a way of deciding. Both of the schools are very international and I actually think that if they accept 10 super talented americans, they will probably not accept another 23. They really, really keep it diverse. I only know the last 2 years' worth of NY and Singapore campuses, but from what I can tell each has a ratio of about 50%-60% Americans, and of the Americans only about 5 people are Caucasian Americans. Which simply means either, they don't get a lot of qualified applicants from this pool or they make a conscious decision not to accept more than a certain number. Personally, as a caucasian american I IMMENSELY enjoy going to school with a diverse group of talented people and am glad it is this way. But, if you end up getting rejected and wonder why, it could simply be a matter of timing and in such case, you should definitely re-apply next year.


----------



## Tobsterius (Feb 26, 2009)

I did not make it to the interview round for Tisch NY this year   I did better last year --wait listed for final selection.  Oh well.  I'm bummed, yep.  But I dunno what to do next.  Still waiting on Columbia, haven't heard a word from UCLA or AFI.

Just frustrating... I was hoping to do as good as I did last year at least... oh well.  maybe NYU isn't the place for me.


----------



## sophiedog (Feb 26, 2009)

Isn't that weird Tobsterius? (Getting waitlisted and then this year it's totally different!). Sorry to hear about that, but good luck with Columbia and the LA schools, getting waitlisted shows that you really do have talent but who knows how this crazy admissions process goes, from getting waitlisted to not getting an interveiw this year. I wouldn't be surprised if that happens to me to, got interviewed at columbia last year but so far haven't heard anything and who knows what the reason would be. If I don't get into film school though I'll be going to school in Canada where I've been accepted to programs for months (not for film, would have to try again later, maybe when the economy is not so insane).


----------



## Race_Bannon (Feb 26, 2009)

Tobsterius, sorry to hear that as well. I'm kind of in the same boat as you, but this is only my first year. Got rejected by nyu, but am still waiting on columbia, ucla, afi and chapman. No word from any of them. 

Even though we got rejected, it's nice to know other people out there are going through the same thing. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Oseasapplicant (Dec 8, 2008)

Does anyone know when overseas applicants will find out about interviews for the MFA at TISCH NYU? Thank you - I hope I have not missed this information somewhere else on this site (new to it).


----------



## Dr.RubyDoomsday (Feb 26, 2009)

Did everyone get a rejection email from NYU officially? I still have gotten nothing from them...


----------



## thegreenwallpaper (Feb 26, 2009)

sophiedawg...

go easy.  you're forgetting the other half of your logic here.  "getting waitlisted means you have real talent."  so that must mean that those who didn't, are talentless?  i don't think so.  funky stuff happens with admissions.  getting rejected or not waitlisted doesn't mean someone doesn't have any talent.


----------



## Tobsterius (Feb 26, 2009)

> Originally posted by Dr.RubyDoomsday:
> Did everyone get a rejection email from NYU officially? I still have gotten nothing from them...



I got so fed up waiting, I emailed Susan Carnival and within minutes my online application was updated.  Maybe I annoyed her


----------



## Dr.RubyDoomsday (Feb 26, 2009)

Okay, I'll just sit tight then. Part of me is still hoping there were so few applicants for the dual program that they are running on a completely different schedule with that.


----------



## Oseasapplicant (Feb 26, 2009)

I got rejected from NY but am being "considered for Singapore"(even though I did not apply there). I've reached a very philosophical place about the whole thing! Whatever will be will be...

sjb418 thanks for your comments on TISCH Asia. I found them really insightful. 

I am curious, how much contact (if any) do you have with the NY campus and what is your overall perception of the course itself?


----------



## KayS (Feb 26, 2009)

Applied to screenwriting and haven't heard from NYU at all. Is it a bad sign if I haven't even heard about any interview for NYU?


----------



## sophiedog (Feb 27, 2009)

Excuse me, greenwallpaper, but saying that someone was on the waitlist means the school felt they had talent. That does not mean that not being interviewed or being on the waitlist equals someone not having talent, I don't see why you would assume that is what I meant. I only hoped Tobsterius would feel confident knowing he does have talent, that doesn't mean that someone else who wasn't on NYU's waitlist didn't.


----------



## Dr.RubyDoomsday (Feb 27, 2009)

Okay, everyone, I think we can assume that interviewing, getting on the wait list...heck, even getting accepted into film school is not guarantee of "talent." I am sure we have all seen some films by Film School Grads and just thought: "Hell, my seven year old nephew could do that"

In the same vein, not getting into Film School does not not equal talent. We all don't need to list the number of brilliant film makers who never went; we'd be here for days.

Film School is like any other advanced degree and the adcom is looking for a specific type of group dynamic. 

Sophie is right, being interviewed means something. Tobsterius, more than likely, they thought your style would gel more with the class they were forming last year than the one they were forming this year. Or, if you do want to take a more critical approach, maybe they wanted to see more growth in you as a candidate last year and they think you need more time to get to where they think you need to be. Only NYU knows for sure.

Let's play the cards face up. Some of us must not be talented. In order for some of a species to be considered special for having a trait, a majority of the species must not. I have not gotten and interview this year. I know this is because I lack the required "talent" to be a filmmaker. I am exceptionally talented in many other areas and that is enought for me.

I am not presuming to be able to discern from internet posts who is an who is not talented, but we all need to accept the possibility that we are just not good enough. And really, that is okay. Knowing your not good enough is how you get better. Art is hard because it is subjective, it's not like athletics where he who has the fastest time, highest score, top ranking is the best (barring any illegal substance use, A-rod). These are personal growth issues, the admissions committee is just doing the best for their class and the school, they are not really invested in you as a person. The only person who can really make you into anything better than what you are now is yourself.

Wow, so this post is getting long, but in conclusion: Take from the adcom's decision what you will. Grow from it or not, accept it or not, and ultimately, as I illustrated first and foremost, getting into film school and talent aren't causal (hell, they're only corelative on the basest level)so, in the words of Margret Atwood: don't let the bastards grind you down!


----------



## duders (Feb 27, 2009)

> Originally posted by KayS:
> Applied to screenwriting and haven't heard from NYU at all. Is it a bad sign if I haven't even heard about any interview for NYU?



I'm not sure that NYU Grad Film has a screenwriting tract. Do you mean the Dramatic Writing program?


----------



## KayS (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah sorry, I meant dramatic writing.


----------



## duders (Feb 27, 2009)

> Originally posted by Dr.RubyDoomsday:
> Okay, I'll just sit tight then. Part of me is still hoping there were so few applicants for the dual program that they are running on a completely different schedule with that.



Not to be the bearer of bad news, but if you applied for dual degree MFA/MBA at NYU, you may be out of luck. I'm pretty sure they did those interviews earlier this week (they are being handled separately from the regular MFA class). 

Of course, I could be wrong...but I think if you haven't heard back from NYU yet, I would say it's probably not a good sign since interviews are pretty much over in about a week and half.


----------



## Race_Bannon (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey guys - just wanted to let you know that I received an email from Tisch Asia early this morning saying that I have an interview in Singapore! Now I just have to decide when and how I am going to conduct my interview.

Do I absolutely have to fly in for the interview? Or would I still have a shot at getting in if I did a video conference? Cuz I'm located in London at the moment and my funds are pretty low. So it would be a pretty big sacrifice for me to fly over there. But I'd imagine that Tisch Asia would accept more phone/video interviewees than NYC because of their location. 

Let me know what you think.


----------



## petram (Mar 9, 2009)

Congrats Race-Bannon. I would think either, but am still waiting to hear for an interview opportunity. 
*did you apply to both or get that email asking you if you would consider Tisch Asia as others seem to have received?


----------



## pardomathias2@gmail.com (Mar 9, 2009)

haha i'm also in london, which uni?


----------



## Race_Bannon (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks petram! I applied to Tisch in NYC, was rejected, then received that email about Tisch Asia. So I sent them an email expressing my interest... and a few days later, received the interview email! Best of luck to you!

pardomathias - I studied abroad at Westminster in Harrow and met an English girl. I've been living and working here since June last year. You still in uni here?


----------



## Dr.RubyDoomsday (Mar 9, 2009)

Congrats Race! 

I always believe in person is best, but not flying from London to Singapore in a bad economy I think will not hurt you.

Still no rejection on my end. Found one other person applying to the MFA/MBA and they have not heard either. This has me vainly hopeful that maybe there are so few of us that they have just decided to deal with us after they handle the straight MFA group.

A girl can dream, can't she?

EDIT: Just saw duders' response. So looks like no school for me this fall, should have really applied to med school...


----------



## Panda_Bear (Mar 9, 2009)

Has anyone been interviewed for the Goldberg (DW) department? I have yet to hear of anything


----------



## pardomathias2@gmail.com (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm at royal holloway, final undergraduate year in directing


----------



## petram (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi all. Has anyone not heard from Tisch Asia yet re an interview that was rejected from NYC? I haven't heard anything yet except they are considering my app.


----------



## Ben (Mar 9, 2009)

yeah i'm with you race,

i'm gonna do a skype interview from paris--should be interesting.


----------



## Oseasapplicant (Dec 8, 2008)

Does anyone know when overseas applicants will find out about interviews for the MFA at TISCH NYU? Thank you - I hope I have not missed this information somewhere else on this site (new to it).


----------



## Race_Bannon (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey petram -- We were told to get back to Virginia Gonzalez of Tisch Asia by today, but interviews are taking place from this Wednesday through next Thursday. So this could mean that they're still scheduling interviews. However, in the email that I received from them stating that my application was under review, they said that they would get back to me sometime before the 4th of April. So there could be another set of interviews. (Hope!)

Ben -- nice one! Definitely let us know how it goes. When are you going to do it? I just got a email from Tisch Asia confirming next Tuesday at 3:30pm for my interview time. So 7:30am London time! I really have to test out my Skype and camera to make sure I don't freeze up or anything during the interview.


----------



## Ben (Mar 10, 2009)

i'm doing it on friday at 3:30 (8:30 in paris)--i'm worried about skype too, i am in a hotel and the internet keeps dropping out.


----------



## copenhagengirl (Mar 10, 2009)

Had my interview at Tisch in New York on Friday the 6. of March. I had an interview last year and compared to that I think this interview went well!
Anyone else?
I am really enjoying New york by the way!!!


----------



## Race_Bannon (Mar 11, 2009)

Congrats copenhagengirl! And I'm glad you like NYC. 

Arash Sahba -- just Tisch Asia, nothing from Columbia. Man I hope I still have a chance there... Does anyone know if there's a Columbia thread on here that's as good as this one?


----------



## fiorile (Mar 11, 2009)

hi all, i'm right now in singapore, just had the interview at Tisch Asia yesterday. everything's fine, so does the interview. hope us all good luck.


----------



## Race_Bannon (Mar 11, 2009)

Really? How did it go? Do you care to share any of the details?


----------



## Race_Bannon (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey guys -- I have my Tisch Asia interview tomorrow at 7:30am tomorrow on Skype. I don't think I've ever been this nervous for anything in my life! I keep telling myself, "It's just a conversation, it's just a conversation." Cuz it is right? 
 
But I'll let you know how it goes. Best of luck to everyone else who's interviewing!


----------



## Ben (Mar 16, 2009)

good luck, race...


----------



## Race_Bannon (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey I finished my interview with Tisch Asia about 20 minutes ago. I think it went well, actually. I didn't sound too nervous and was able to answer all of their questions confidently (I think). Here are a few of the things they asked me:
 - Why film school?
 - Describe your worst job, then tell us about that boss
 - Describe regret in three images (from a film)
 - They showed me a picture, told me that I'd directed it, then asked me to tell them what it's about and what's happening in this scene. 
 - Then they asked if I have any questions for them, which I did. 

Once that was over, they seemed a little anxious to get outa there. Maybe it's because I was their last one of the day... This could either be a good thing or a bad thing. But I won't sweat it. I'm fairly happy with how it went. Obviously, I wish I could go back and rephrase certain answers, but I think they got a glimpse of me. That's what's important.    

Now the waiting game begins... good luck to anyone else interviewing with Tisch Asia!


----------



## pardomathias2@gmail.com (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm having mine at 2 am tonight!

I'm really stressed.

race can we talk on ksype a few minutes?
pseudo: elbigg

I would like to talk to you and ask a few questions!


----------

